
I hated, hated, hated this CoffeeScript - ColinWright
http://raganwald.com/2013/07/29/I-hated-hated-hated-this-coffeescript.html
======
lewisflude
I've been making an effort to learn a bit more about it this week. Once you
know a little more about it, your work can look very elegant.

